# Women of color FOTD!



## thmochagirl (Sep 12, 2009)

I wanted this to be a shared link for us as women of color to do post to help others who may need a boost in fotd's. Most women love to see the cheeks combos we workout, Hopefully women who NC45-Nw55 find help here. I finally firgured out how to upload so maybe I can get some up. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 12, 2009)

???
What are u on about? And is it just me, or is there no FOTD?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_???
What are u on about? And is it just me, or is there no FOTD?_

 
I think the thread is for WOC to post their FOTDs as inspiration.  I seriously wouldn't post my pics in a forum that's open to any passer-by.  If you want to share here that's fine, but another way to do it is to type "WOC" in the title so that when people are browsing, they'll notice that and look.  Another thing to do is to type that somewhere in your post so that it will come up in searches for people who use the search feature.


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't get it?


----------



## kariii (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm confused too.


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 12, 2009)

hate to add but huh?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2009)

Seriously...can you explain to us what you are talking about??


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL I came in earlier, left convinced I was slow cuz I had just woken up. I read it again and think shes suggesting that we post inspiration pics for WOC, more like a tutorial, now that I think about it...step by step, before each product...still I'm just speculating.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2009)

That would prob need to be posted in TUTS and like Blazeno said just add WOC to the title...


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

remember i'm only guessing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2009)

hell me too!!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay from what I gather she wants this to be WOC FOTD thread for NC45-NW55 where we post looks using whatever products we might have. I think she meant that rather then have products go to waste - lets show each other different ways to wear them.

My team of code breakers speant a good portion of the morning getting that information >_<


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 12, 2009)

She is not a troll she is actually a very nice person.  I have been a fan of her blog for a while now Beauty Gumbo.  She was asking if women of color shades nc45-55 would post some fotd for inspiration.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

I didnt see where anybody called her a "Troll".


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 12, 2009)

I didn't say that anyone called her a troll.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

well, as long as thats clear.


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 12, 2009)

Sometimes I write things that don't always come out the way I meant them.  I was excited to see that she had joined Specktra.  Her post was not very clear but I didn't want her to feel unwelcome here.  I was simply trying to explain her post and her. That's all.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 12, 2009)

okay, I understand you now...thanks for clarifying! I still consider myself fairly new... but i'm sure shes welcome!

I wish she'd come back and start the ball rolling though!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_okay, I understand you now...thanks for clarifying! I still consider myself fairly new... but i'm sure shes welcome!

I wish she'd come back and start the ball rolling though!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're awesome!!!

I hope she does too.


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 13, 2009)

I wanted a place where woc  could post there face of the day, I tried posting and had trouble


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 13, 2009)

the WOC FOTDs arent posted separately, but you could include "WOC" in your title...what kind of trouble did you have? Check out this thread before you post: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...ideline-60707/

this might help also: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f190/s...ur-post-23166/


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 20, 2009)

YouTube - Twinks into you for my eveyday lady


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

^^.Are you posting the IMG link....It says Movie is it a video..that may be why you are having trouble if so...Youtube vid type links are nto allowed in the FOTD forum,,,But the pic links should have IMG in the beginning of them if you are using photobucket or similar


----------



## Caramel_QT (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey pink! I'm a long time subbie!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh I can see it now....Great vid!!!


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_Sometimes I write things that don't always come out the way I meant them. I was excited to see that she had joined Specktra. Her post was not very clear but I didn't want her to feel unwelcome here. I was simply trying to explain her post and her. That's all._

 
Thank you


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 27, 2009)

For those of you who havent  seen this video please tell me what you think of the finish pictures in the first part. Because Nars blush is pricey but I think I finally found my everyday go to blush. No Ash! LOL
YouTube - Response: Intense Phase 1 - I got the blues


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

The entire look is Hot...the eyes, lips and the cheeks!! Looks very pretty


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 27, 2009)

Perfect.  I really love what you did with they eyes.


----------

